
A Healthier, More Sensible Gun Conversation - Kinnard
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/01/17/opinion/sunday/some-inconvenient-gun-facts-for-liberals.html
======
nommm-nommm
Please for the love of god can we stop framing everything in the world as
"conservatives vs liberals."

~~~
Kinnard
Perhaps there's some insight from cognitive science which explains why humans
may have a tendency to do this.

------
DrScump
That means universal background checks before somebody acquires a gun. New
"Harvard research confirms a long-ago finding that 40 percent of firearms in
the United States are acquired without a background check. That’s crazy."

What's actually crazy is that for _existing_ background checks, the Obama
administration has prosecuted _less than one-seventh of one percent_ of
_felons and fugitives_ who attempted to buy handguns... and didn't recapture a
_single_ fugitive even though they could know exactly where and when they
would be (to pick up the gun from the dealer).

 _That 's_ crazy.

So, how is performing more background checks that won't be acted upon going to
change anything for the better?

------
Kinnard
I think if you read the article you will see my title makes sense.

